# A TRINITARIAN BIBLE SOCIETY - Book download-



## Gesetveemet (Feb 7, 2011)

Download available at website.

Trinitarian Bible Society - The Word of God Among All Nations




> *The Authorised Version: A Wonderful and Unfinished History*
> 
> 
> For 2011, C. P. Hallihan, author of the well-received country and translator articles in our Quarterly Record, has written a brief history of the English Scriptures. This eighty-page book is generously illustrated and covers Bible production from manuscripts to printing, and from the autographs to the Authorised Version. It is now available for download here, and each attendee at our commemorative meetings (see below) will receive a copy. For additional copies, please contact the Society.





.


----------

